# New Paint and stickers



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

So i have to thank Phree for the MIMB stickers .
While my bike was down i decided to redo the look also . all black with limited blue and white 

here just a Tease will have more soon !!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Lookin good there! Glad to see them Stickers....I will have to order me one as i got me the new bike


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks its just like that on the other side . im thinking about getting the other plastics bed lined and then run a gloss coat over with some clear cote . and Some polaris writing


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome project cant wait to see it when you get er done


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking Good!


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys . I did the other panel today . i have them painted with 3 coats and a coat or 2 of clear . Im going to have my plastics linexed or spray can bed linered and glossed over . I cant wait till i get it all done . It will be all black with Metallic blue a-arms . wanting to get some custom made a-arm guards . and paint them blue . ive got a few other idea's cant wait till i get her dont not to mention the new top end going in her .


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm goin' to have to have a set as well...! Lookin good !


----------

